# Bottle baby goat poop



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

December 8th my bottle baby go was born and obviously I've been feeding him since then the mother was very sick with worms for a while but it's better now but I was wondering about the baby because I've been worried if there would be any side effects from the mother with the baby. When should the babies poop be normal poop?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Describe the poop for us?


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Diarrhea on his tail and legs and a little bit black still... I am treating him for Coxcitya


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Just upped the dosage and yes I know it's spelled wrong but my phone won't spell it right sorry


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you feeding powdered milk replacer? Fresh goats milk, or a home made milk replacer?
He is a tad young to be having coccidia problems, but it is possible. What color is the diarrhea/scours? And what are you treating the coccidia with?
What is his temperature?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I ditto the questions....

You can give pepto as well to sooth his tummy and dry him up....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Also, how much milk are you feeding per day, and what does he weigh?


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Treating him with Di-methox... Powder milk formula that I got from Tractor Supply... The Pooh is a dark color almost black, was cleared up for a day or two then came back


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would take him off that replacer, it's causes a lot of problems. Give him some pepto, and give him some electrolytes right now, and when his diarrhea stops, start giving him real goats milk, or make a substitute.
Does he have a fever, or a low temp? What is his weight and how much of the DiMethox are you giving?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes. Please either goats milk or whole cow.
Remember to give the Dimethox the entire 5 days.


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Well the stuff that you buy from the grocery store work? N why does the powdered formula cause problems?


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Well milk of magnesia work instead of Pepto? I have a book that recommends that but the book is very old


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just buy whole milk from the grocery store. The cheap milk replacer is junk.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Jac K there are only a few good replacers out there but I don't know what brands.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I have 2 bottle babies born on November 3 and 4. I have been using Land O Lakes Doe's Match. I buy it from the co-op. I have not had any problems with that one. My babies have not had any diarrhea problems. I hope your baby gets well soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the problem with replacer is many have so many additives and soy ect...its not ahealthy choice for one and some goats just do not do well on them....WHole cows milk is a safer choice when goats milk is not available...its too risky IMO to choose replacer...

Milk of magnesia binds the toxicity the undigested milk is causing...when baby cant digest the milk it sits and become very toxic...
Pepto sooths the tummy and dries the bum but should not be used when using MOM...Baby will continue with the runs while on MOM and willneed electrolytes to keep hydrated...no milk until he is better...again, he cant digest it...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

to know how much milk he needs to have per day...
weigh him and multiply that by 16 to get his weight in oz...multiply that number by 10% to know how much he needs per day and divide into 3-4 feeding..I never feed more than 16 oz at one time...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

jac-k said:


> Well the stuff that you buy from the grocery store work? N why does the powdered formula cause problems?


Not all powdered formulas cause problems - there are some really good milk replacers out there, but they are difficult to find sometimes. I use Super Lamb for my bottle babies. I would be willing to bet the stuff you're buying at TS is mostly soy, and soy is not good for babies of any species.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ I read a lot of different replacers have the soy as well. I have yet to find a replacer that agreed with my kids and I went threw all the ones in tsc and still had the runs with my first bottle baby kids......and if I remember correctly it was that black nasty color as well and have had nothing but good luck with the whole milk.


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Now that sounds right and make sense here I thought it was me screwing up again the little guy seems alert and healthy with the exception of the poop going to get some good milk for him today thank you so much for your help I really do appreciate it it's been a hard year what the goats I actually learned a hard lesson with words this year and how severe they can be n how fast it happens when Gotye never ever had a problem with years before this area I move to end this year was very very different hard on the pocket and heavy on the heart hand-picked all my goats had 16 now I have 4 not including the baby so when I say thank you I really do mean it and appreciate it


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

If you use real milk DON'T use pasteurized, especially pasteurized goat's milk! I nearly killed a kid on it once, they couldn't digest it. Use fresh milk if at ALL possible, the heating also kills the natural microbes in the milk, and they need it to get their systems running. I have used the non-medicated dumor from TSC without any trouble at all, and I also give some probiotics at the first sign of trouble, to help get their guts populated since they're not getting it from mom. If they're runny on formula, make it just a little less rich, that, with the probiotic will usually clear it right up.

But since you know mom was very wormy, there's a good chance he's got a worm load, as certain worms are passed through milk and I assume he got his mom's colostrum. I would call my vet and let him know that, and ask what with and when I could worm him, as a worm load will often cause loose stools as well. Even if it doesn't give him the runs, it will make him less thrifty. But don't worm blindly, some are safe for young ones, some are not, so get good medical advice from a vet...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Thousands of kids are raised on pasteurized milk every year. That is how you control CAE, and several other diseases. Any kid I bottle feed is fed heat treated colostrum, then pasteurized milk from there out.
Any milk you by from a store is pasteurized, all the replacers are pasteurized before they powder them as well.

So I can almost guarantee you, the problem was not because of the pasteurized milk.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

jac-k said:


> Now that sounds right and make sense here I thought it was me screwing up again the little guy seems alert and healthy with the exception of the poop going to get some good milk for him today thank you so much for your help I really do appreciate it it's been a hard year what the goats I actually learned a hard lesson with words this year and how severe they can be n how fast it happens when Gotye never ever had a problem with years before this area I move to end this year was very very different hard on the pocket and heavy on the heart hand-picked all my goats had 16 now I have 4 not including the baby so when I say thank you I really do mean it and appreciate it


It seems with goats the only way to learn is the hard way. But you have the right attitude.....you look at it as learning. I'm sorry its been tough but as a fellow 'been threw hell and back' it does get better :hugs:


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

That's good to know about pasteurized milk, I must've had a weird goat (that never happens, right? lol). But I was also given that same advice by two other breeders (one of which I know did CAE prevent, but used only cow's milk) when I told them later about her.

In case anyone is wondering, (should someone else end up with an odd ball like mine was), here's what happened: I bought her at 2 days old as a triplet cull. She was coming straight off mom, so I thought I'd start her on goat's milk from the grocery store first, then wean her gradually to a formula and see how it went (she was my first, so it was all a learning experience...). I tried for 3 DAYS to feed her the goat's milk. She was happy and healthy except she wouldn't eat. She would sometimes try, you could tell she was really hungry, but she acted like she just couldn't stand it.

Finally that third day, as she was beginning to show signs of going downhill from not eating, she was crying (very hungry), I was crying, I was trying so hard to get her to eat, she was straddled over my leg and I felt her tummy begin to rumble like crazy after I "forced" her to eat a little. It didn't do it before I fed her, and it was like what mine does when I eat something that doesn't agree with me at all (IBS). For some reason, it FINALLY dawned on me to skip the goat's milk and try the formula... she took two or three tentative swallows, then she turned into a voracious pig! Since she wasn't used to getting anything at all, I started her with very small feedings and gradually increased them back to a normal size over a few days, and she did wonderful. Never had any trouble after that, not even with loose stools.


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> It seems with goats the only way to learn is the hard way. But you have the right attitude.....you look at it as learning. I'm sorry its been tough but as a fellow 'been threw hell and back' it does get better :hugs:


Ditto 100% to all of the above, hang in there!


----------

